# For all the pervs who wanted to see Amanda Todd flashing her boobs (pic)



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 11, 2012)

*In the aftermath of the horrible tragedy that was Amanda Todd's suicide, internet search engines were practically overloaded with search requests for the picture of her flashing her breasts on a webcam. She was 12 years old when the flashing incident took place.
Some people are just sick and perverted.*​


----------



## LAM (Nov 11, 2012)

nice!  LOL


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 11, 2012)

lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2012)

Who the fuck is she?


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 11, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Who the fuck is she?



Suicide of Amanda Todd - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 12, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Who the fuck is she?
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone




Just another whore.


----------



## Inner Rage (Nov 12, 2012)

Lmao!!!!!


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 12, 2012)

That's a fucked up story had that have been my daughter I promise there would have been more deaths than 1


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 12, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> That's a fucked up story had that have been my daughter I promise there would have been more deaths than 1



Messed up story indeed, FUCK THE WORLD!!!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## bdeljoose (Nov 12, 2012)

Cute little girl. Why do some people have to be dick heads? Why are kids so sensitve to bullying these days? I was tortured for being super skinny as a kid. Now people are like wow.


----------



## charley (Nov 12, 2012)

Poor Kid   = Cruel World


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 12, 2012)

I have been reading allot about physiology and one thing that they are talking about with children is moving them around based on bullying and ect only teaches them to run from their problems and not face them head on. So after all the failed attempts from running (moving and changing schools) the poor girl probably felt like nothing is going to stop this. That her parents have done every thing possible so why live? Its really hard to say what the best choices are but I personally do not feel running from your problems would have solved this. In this case I would have hired a private investigator to track the guy online down and if you do not have the funds then I would have taken out a loan or ask other parents to help with donations (i mean seriously this is a man that is a predator, if my friend came to me asking for money to help track him down i would gladly give money)

Track him down and prove his guilt, then have the media label her as a hero that after all this diversity she overcame the odds of her mistake and helped get a predator off of the streets. Then as parents I would talk to the school not to punish or have anger towards to kids, but offer to pay for some one to talk about bullying. There are many organizations that get celebs to go school to school and talk about bullying. It does not have to be some MTV persona but even a local celeb would be good enough. 

Educate her that you do not hide from your problems but fight them face on and head on. That you use your anger to generate a positive effort. It is sad that many of these kids are doing this, but honestly I blame the fault on their parents. I am not a father yet, but I do know that if my kids make any mistakes in life it is because of my parenting, and I will never blame it on the media, friends, or ect.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 12, 2012)

Do you mean psychology?


----------



## LAM (Nov 12, 2012)

bdeljoose said:


> Cute little girl. Why do some people have to be dick heads? Why are kids so sensitve to bullying these days? I was tortured for being super skinny as a kid. Now people are like wow.



I have noticed today that a lot of kids are born to parents that are weak, which means they never learned the proper copping skills to deal with such things.  and suicide seems like a viable solution to a temporary problem which is truly tragic.

in elementary school we literally had "one" fat kid in our entire grade.  his parents owned a local strip mall so they had a lot of money and he lived way out in the woods and nobody really lived close to him and he had no siblings so Tommy played by himself and apparently ate a lot of shitty food all through elementary and middle school.  eventually in high school he lost the weight and actually became pretty popular because he was a nice guy, but a lot of kids never get to that point.


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 12, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Do you mean psychology?



google has a huge dick that likes to fuck me with autocorrect


----------



## Inner Rage (Nov 12, 2012)

I agree with a few of the above posts. Not real sure what the whole backstory on this girl is but I feel the parents are the ones to blame in the end! That and the internet is a cruel place....lots of keyboard cowboys out there..lol!  I'm a parent of 3 teens so I know you've got to regulate!! By that I mean you have to stay on them to make sure their not f'ing up. Alot of parents these days dont pay much attention to their kids and let them do whatever the hell they want to do! Cuss like sailors, wear trashy clothes, act like whores..etc.    No responsibility leads to bad things! 
It is sad but if her parents were the least bit responsible they would have been keeping tabs on her. Making sure she wasnt putting pics of her tits on the internet or elsewhere. It all starts at home.
Last year my 15 yr old daughter brought it to my attention that some 18 yr old was texting her with some pretty lude comments. I tried to be rational at first and contacted him to let him know that shit dont fly with me. This little mma wannabe insisted he wasn't going to stop and if he caught me out... him and his buddies were going to take care of biz...if ya know what I mean  I found him about a week later at a local gas station and lets just say I implanted his cell phone into his face! did the texts stop...hell yes!
Now It may not have been the best way to handle it but what else do you do? Contact his parents who already don't give a shit and can't control their kid! Call the police...I think not, Contact the school who really don't give a shit either, or be an example and set the pace!!


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 12, 2012)

LAM said:


> I have noticed today that a lot of kids are born to parents that are weak, which means they never learned the proper copping skills to deal with such things.  and suicide seems like a viable solution to a temporary problem which is truly tragic.
> 
> in elementary school we literally had "one" fat kid in our entire grade.  his parents owned a local strip mall so they had a lot of money and he lived way out in the woods and nobody really lived close to him and he had no siblings so Tommy played by himself and apparently ate a lot of shitty food all through elementary and middle school.  eventually in high school he lost the weight and actually became pretty popular because he was a nice guy, but a lot of kids never get to that point.




My cousin was the same way picked on his entire life for being fat. He developed the best personality though and sense of humor, because his mom would tell him to fight back with his intelligence and also told him if it bothers you so much then lose the weight. He would laugh and say I like pizza to much, so she would tell him then don't come home and cry about it. He wasnt obese just a big boy. But in high school he had enough of being picked on so he decided the best way to get even was not to kill him self or cry, but to join the foot ball team. Kid found a talent he never knew he had and quickly became the most popular kid in class. He would tell me that his couch wanted him to play oline but he only wanted dline because the guy he hated was the running back lol. So it made his day every practice.


----------



## LAM (Nov 12, 2012)

Inner Rage said:


> I agree with a few of the above posts. Not real sure what the whole backstory on this girl is but I feel the parents are the ones to blame in the end! That and the internet is a cruel place....lots of keyboard cowboys out there..lol!  I'm a parent of 3 teens so I know you've got to regulate!! By that I mean you have to stay on them to make sure their not f'ing up. Alot of parents these days dont pay much attention to their kids and let them do whatever the hell they want to do! Cuss like sailors, wear trashy clothes, act like whores..etc.    No responsibility leads to bad things!



you see this a lot with those trying to be the "cool parents".  in the end their children will pay for the lack of discipline and never learning the rewards of the delay of gratification.


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 12, 2012)

Inner Rage said:


> I agree with a few of the above posts. Not real sure what the whole backstory on this girl is but I feel the parents are the ones to blame in the end! That and the internet is a cruel place....lots of keyboard cowboys out there..lol!  I'm a parent of 3 teens so I know you've got to regulate!! By that I mean you have to stay on them to make sure their not f'ing up. Alot of parents these days dont pay much attention to their kids and let them do whatever the hell they want to do! Cuss like sailors, wear trashy clothes, act like whores..etc.    No responsibility leads to bad things!
> It is sad but if her parents were the least bit responsible they would have been keeping tabs on her. Making sure she wasnt putting pics of her tits on the internet or elsewhere. It all starts at home.
> Last year my 15 yr old daughter brought it to my attention that some 18 yr old was texting her with some pretty lude comments. I tried to be rational at first and contacted him to let him know that shit dont fly with me. This little mma wannabe insisted he wasn't going to stop and if he caught me out... him and his buddies were going to take care of biz...if ya know what I mean  I found him about a week later at a local gas station and lets just say I implanted his cell phone into his face! did the texts stop...hell yes!
> Now It may not have been the best way to handle it but what else do you do? Contact his parents who already don't give a shit and can't control their kid! Call the police...I think not, Contact the school who really don't give a shit either, or be an example and set the pace!!



Hahha those wanabee MMA fighters CRACK me up. We use to get them all the time our our BJJ class. We welcome any one in for free to try it out and our white belts would our roll every one of them on the mats.


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 12, 2012)

LAM said:


> you see this a lot with those trying to be the "cool parents".  in the end their children will pay for the lack of discipline and never learning the rewards of the delay of gratification.



A cool parent is a responsible parent, period... Every kid I grew up with that had "cool parents" are still living at home and are 28.


----------



## lol9022 (Dec 19, 2014)

how do you see it


----------

